# Archallagan plantation,Isle of Man



## AdamK (Oct 7, 2010)

My latest photography in Archallagan plantation in the late afternoon.

#1


Archallagan Plantation I by Adam's Landscape Photography

#2


Archallagan Plantation II by Adam's Landscape Photography

#3
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/isleofmanphotography/5051385655/]
	
Archallagan plantation III by Adam's Landscape Photography, on Flickr
[/URL]


----------



## timethief (Oct 7, 2010)

good work.


----------



## AdamK (Oct 7, 2010)

timethief said:


> good work.



Thanks


----------



## akeigher (Oct 7, 2010)

I really like the lighting in the second photo - it gives it an awesome mood.

Very nice job.


----------



## AdamK (Oct 8, 2010)

akeigher said:


> I really like the lighting in the second photo - it gives it an awesome mood.
> 
> Very nice job.


 
Thankyou.  The sun gave that vibrant orange glow passing through the trees just at that spot as you can see from the green tree just in the background. I hadn't even edited this photo to make it more orange, I thought that would spoil the whole feel and look. :no smile:


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 8, 2010)

beautifull pics I enjoyed all three of them


----------



## AdamK (Oct 8, 2010)

jackiejay said:


> beautifull pics I enjoyed all three of them



Thankyou! Hope to get some more photos on the weekend


----------



## michaelleggero (Oct 12, 2010)

i like the first one, that's very cool.. the second just seems kinda common to me... the third is very intresting but i think it will only appeal to us photographers who have a sense of art.. but very groovy on the first one

Mike Leggero

http://www.michaelleggero.com


----------



## AdamK (Oct 12, 2010)

michaelleggero said:


> i like the first one, that's very cool.. the second just seems kinda common to me... the third is very intresting but i think it will only appeal to us photographers who have a sense of art.. but very groovy on the first one
> 
> Mike Leggero
> 
> http://www.michaelleggero.com



Thanks Mike! The second one was more for the light really, I know its really common but I couldn't let an opportunity like that slip away   I know what you mean about the third one, my girlfriend was like 'why is the image so dark, it looks silly.' But from a photographer's point of view it's more of an art form.  Thanks again for your helpful comment Mike.


----------



## pdq5oh (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the first one best. Have you played around cropping the third to allow the lighted forest floor to dominate more?


----------



## AdamK (Oct 15, 2010)

pdq5oh said:


> I like the first one best. Have you played around cropping the third to allow the lighted forest floor to dominate more?



thankyou  the 3rd one wasn't cropped, that's the way I photographed it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Babs (Oct 15, 2010)

They're lovely. #1 and #3 are particularly nice.

How did you shoot #3? Just as a matter of interest?


----------



## AdamK (Oct 15, 2010)

Babs said:


> They're lovely. #1 and #3 are particularly nice.
> 
> How did you shoot #3? Just as a matter of interest?




Thanks! and No. 3, well I stood the Tripod at a slight bump on the ground, pointed the camera slightly towards the floor set the camera at F/11 then underexposed the image by 1 then waited for the sun to set a little more so it reached the camera. (Sorry for  the long explanation)


----------



## Babs (Oct 15, 2010)

AdamK said:


> Babs said:
> 
> 
> > They're lovely. #1 and #3 are particularly nice.
> ...




That's great. I'm still learning so it's good to know how something like that is achieved.  Thanks for the explanation


----------



## peacock (Oct 16, 2010)

I like all three. Especially the last one, but I think I much prefer it if it was portrait framing, instead of landscape because there's too much black on the right.


----------

